# 30 inch plant-friendly LEDs?



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

I probably shouldn't have marked them like that, the mark means theyre specifically desiged for planted tanks. Every fixture on that list is usable over a planted tank, it just depends on how you use it.

For odd length tanks i usually recommend going with pendant type fixtures instead of fixed length, so just hang multiple small fixtures instead of mounting one large fixture.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you considered a 30" T5 fixture? (I know you're considering LEDs, just asking)

It'd be a fraction of the price of LEDs. But you could probably build an awesome DIY LED fixture for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## smokaah (Nov 30, 2011)

Get a 24-36" model. You may have a small gap on either side.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. The tank is in a very small area, so the lights would be resting on the glass cover of the tank like they are now. It seems some fixtures emit at wavelengths that are better for plants, which is what I am seeking.

I had a 30 inch fixture briefly, but it was one of those faulty coralife ones that failed almost immediately so it was returned. I can't find any other fixtures with 30 inch bulbs that look good.

The reason why I am trying to upgrade the fixture is so that I have better side to side coverage, so a 24 inch LED would not be an improvement. 36 inch would be too tacky on a 30 inch tank.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Wavelengths dont matter very much anymore, light is light. The only time you worry about wavelengths is when they're so obviously out of spectrum that they wont be beneficial, like UV or IR lights. Anything between 2000 and 15000 kelvin is going to grow plants. It's all about personal color preference.

You're really tempting me to take down that labeling system, seems to be more confusing than helpful.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jan 25, 2012)

You're right, but a lot of the LEDs cater to making reefs look good, and I'm looking for something that would make plants look good. Plus plants absorb some parts of the light spectrum more efficiently, so getting plant bulbs makes sense.

I found the labeling system very helpful, and I don't think it's confusing. Thanks for putting the compendium together.

I just hope some day I can figure out how to light a 30 inch tank with a 30 inch light.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

If you want the "best" plant bulbs, you are looking at getting pink lights. Even then, the difference between a 6500k, 6700k or a 10000k bulb is minimal.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a LED fixture I built for a 30" 29 gallon I would be willing to sell. I'm moving in the next few weeks and selling off the tank and everything else. If you are interested pictures can be seen in my signature.


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

TexasCichlid said:


> If you want the "best" plant bulbs, you are looking at getting pink lights. Even then, the difference between a 6500k, 6700k or a 10000k bulb is minimal.


True, the "best" lights for plants look like this, and who wants that?


----------



## FrenchFry (Jan 25, 2012)

h2oaggie said:


> I have a LED fixture I built for a 30" 29 gallon I would be willing to sell. I'm moving in the next few weeks and selling off the tank and everything else. If you are interested pictures can be seen in my signature.


Thanks. This is for resting on the glass cover of a 20L so that may be a bit intense, unless it was dimmed way down. I'm not sure how resting on top of the tank would influence the angle of the light. If necessary, the light could be raised up to 6 inches from the top of the tank. No more since it is in a shelf.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

I currently have it 10" above my tank, so I dont think dropping it 4 more would be an issue. It is dimmable as well, so you can go from very low light to super intense.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> You're right, but a lot of the LEDs cater to making reefs look good, and I'm looking for something that would make plants look good. Plus plants absorb some parts of the light spectrum more efficiently, so getting plant bulbs makes sense.
> 
> I found the labeling system very helpful, and I don't think it's confusing. Thanks for putting the compendium together.
> 
> I just hope some day I can figure out how to light a 30 inch tank with a 30 inch light.


There are a few lighting fixtures utilizing various color leds to cover all portions of the visible spectrum
Follow this link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/175755-colored-leds-planted-tank.html and look for my post.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Thanks. This is for resting on the glass cover of a 20L so that may be a bit intense, unless it was dimmed way down. I'm not sure how resting on top of the tank would influence the angle of the light. If necessary, the light could be raised up to 6 inches from the top of the tank. No more since it is in a shelf.


So do LEDs always have to be suspended?


----------



## FrenchFry (Jan 25, 2012)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> So do LEDs always have to be suspended?


I'm curious about this as well given my limited clearance above the tank. Are there LEDs without lenses that can just rest on the glass but still get light to all stems at the surface of the water (even those not directly under the bulb itself?

Would a cooling fan be required if there were only a dozen or so LEDs?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I bought the 24 inch Finnex Ray 2. Its over a 20 long and looks awesome. Maybe I should take a pic.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Please do!



Couesfanatic said:


> I bought the 24 inch Finnex Ray 2. Its over a 20 long and looks awesome. Maybe I should take a pic.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll take a pic in a few hours. Then the ambient light will be gone and you can see the light coverage.


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

i've got an ah supply 2x55w bright kit i just built into a canopy on my 29 gallon tank, and i have to say the miro 4 reflectors provide pretty even lighting all across the tank.


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

I would like to see the pic as well.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Crap, I forgot to take the pic. Will do that tonight.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

I posted pics over my 20H here.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Heres a few pics of the Finnex Ray 2. This is a 24 inch light over a 20 long. The tank is an emersed tank. I actually bought two of the lights and will be adding the second light later on. I was planning on staggering the lights. When I first put the light on there I was surprised how well it covered the tank.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

daverock1337 said:


> i've got an ah supply 2x55w bright kit i just built into a canopy on my 29 gallon tank, and i have to say the miro 4 reflectors provide pretty even lighting all across the tank.


I hate to be negative here, but from my experience with the AH supply kits, that's going to be WAY WAY too much light for a 29. I started with a 2x36 kit and it was way too much for my 29. I've since gone to a single 55 on mine and it's working out much better. I'm getting good growth without the algae issues and the subsequent co2 issues.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Coues: how comfortable would you feel resting that 24" fixture on the top of a versa-top glass top?

I would love to get the Finnex fixtures for my 20L tanks.


----------

